# Lidl Silver Crest Digital Satellite Receivers



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Lidl have the Silver Crest digital satellite receivers in again on Monday. £39.99 for the receiver only, or £59.99 for the receiver plus dish, LNB, bracket, cables and sat finder. The bits and pieces are available separately too.

Dave

656


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Dave yes we have one and for anyone who wants to try sat TV they must be a bargain, even if they want to upgrade to a thro the roof dish like yours the complete system must be the way to go as you always have the alternative of placing the small lidle dish away from the camper to avoid trees etc.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

does it have a card slot?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> does it have a card slot?


No it has a free to air box will pick up lots of channels inc bbc itv but not ch4 or 5 for which you would need a sky box and £20 card we don't bother with a sky box, we are usually binning them out here in Spain as brits bring them out here then find they don't work without a hugh dish, we have on our last trip watched tv from Spain to Scotland no prob ,there is a photo of the dish attached to our rear ladder at the CL near reading in the motorhome photos section pg 13


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*C7KEN* , so you get the complete job lot :!: , for £60 , and how do you set it up to your tv :?: , ( in through a window :!: ) , and it can pick up in france and spain :?: :?: ,


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes obviously here in spain we don't get BBC & ITV we would need a 2.4 metre dish for this , however we get enough english speaking channels for it to still be am excellent buy (see my prev post on this) in UK BBC etc no prob, this system will pick up many channels inc radio, Dave has one but uses it with a Maxview crank up dish, we just clamp the original on the rear ladder and seconds later bingo, we don't have a problem with setting up in bad weather over here  We do at the mo stick the cable thro the window but I will shortly put an ourside connector flap on the van behind the ladder so it will just plug in


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for that C7KEN , will be at shop door by opening time


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Make sure you get the camping system in a grey plastic case see ather post under maplin system


----------

